# Your Pets as Animal Crossing Villagers?



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

*If your pet were a villager in Animal Crossing, what type would they be? What kind of style would they have? What do you think they would look like?*

I realize that most of these would be cats/dogs and the like, but who knows, we might get a turtle or a hamster or two. XD

For me, I have an American Eskimo dog. His name is Dante and he looks like this. I think he would look very similar to the wolf villagers in appearance---pure white in color with a bushy tail and big brown eyes. I can't decide if he would be a Peppy villager or a Smug one. I think he would probably lean toward peppy. 

As for style... I think he would wear something blue to match his collar, maybe with a cute theme to it.

How about your pets? : )

[ I'm not sure if there is or isn't a thread for something like this---if there is, I apologize! I went back quite a few pages, but I didn't see anything and I thought it might be interesting to share our pets and how we think they might fit into the _Animal Crossing_ universe. ]


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 7, 2014)

My female cat would be a Snooty that looks like Lolly with a bushier tail and big, green doe eyes. My tomcat would be a Jock villager with yellow fur with orange stripes and he'd have beady, amber eyes.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

They sound adorable! : )

I always wondered if, down the road of later AC games, the game would let you customize a villager or two (aside from yourself). I think it could be a really fun and interesting feature to give everyone a chance to have something unique.


----------



## Momo15 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know what my dog's personality would be, but I'm thinking he'd be a lazy. He has fluffy white fur and, from what he has worn before, he'd be wearing the argyle knit shirt.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 7, 2014)

My dog Ruby would be a dog villager, but they'd have to do some changes to the design because I really dislike the super bland design of the dog villagers -.- She's a goldendoodle with fluffy, curly hair ^.^ She'd probably be uchi because she's tough as nails and likes to get in the dirt and play fight, but she also is extremely caring and will let you hold her when you're sad (but she refuses any other time xD) She'd wear a grey hoodie because of (this picture). It makes me laugh so hard whenever I look at it. She'd also have an obsession with nature, because she hoards sticks and has a little den she's made in our hedge that she uses as her outside home.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

Momo15 said:


> I don't know what my dog's personality would be, but I'm thinking he'd be a lazy. He has fluffy white fur and, from what he has worn before, he'd be wearing the argyle knit shirt.



Lazy would fit my dog to some degree, too. Hahaha. But he sounds adorable--especially with the little knit shirt!



kbelle4 said:


> My dog Ruby would be a dog villager, but they'd have to do some changes to the design because I really dislike the super bland design of the dog villagers -.- She's a goldendoodle with fluffy, curly hair ^.^ She'd probably be uchi because she's tough as nails and likes to get in the dirt and play fight, but she also is extremely caring and will let you hold her when you're sad (but she refuses any other time xD) She'd wear a grey hoodie because of (this picture). It makes me laugh so hard whenever I look at it. She'd also have an obsession with nature, because she hoards sticks and has a little den she's made in our hedge that she uses as her outside home.



How cute! I agree that the dog villagers are pretty generic in appearance, but it would be neat if they let us customize something like this in the future.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 7, 2014)

They would be ferrets:

Abby would have the uchi personality type. She is tough and lets no one push her around. Does not get along with Baby. Her head would be white and her body medium brown.

Ella is a normal. She is very motherly and loves to take care of everyone. Cream colored head with a light tan face mask. Her body is light fan.

Baby is a Peppy. To hyper..... annoys everyone including other ferrets. She would have a white face. The top of her head would be very dark brown with white spots on it. The rest of her body is very dark brown.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

Aww, they sound like they'd be a cute little villager family. XD 

Kind of makes me wonder if they'll add some new villager types in upcoming AC games, too. Ferrets would be interesting. I'd love to see foxes, too.


----------



## Fletch (Sep 7, 2014)

My cat Bebe would totally be a Cranky villager xD My other cat Soul would be a Peppy. But he's a male... they would be cats (duh)
 My iguana Dante would be a Lazy Villager. A crocodile would fit him I guess. 
 My turtles Sui, Bones and Tommy would be Smugs and Jocks... WHO SAID TURTLES ARE SLOW. Those guys are hyper. 
 And my snake Orion... probably a normal LOL he just... snakes. Imagine a snake villager :0


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 7, 2014)

My Tortoise is Tortimer...
My male dog, Zaboo, would be Biskit. (Cute, kinda stupid and silly.)
My female dog, Lobo, would be Portia Whitney (She looks more like Whitney) (Snootiest dog IRL you would ever meet, pampered to the depths of oblivion...)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd have a peppy dog.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

Smug/Lazy dog, Snooty Cat, and I used to have a lazy hamster :]


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm surprised that Cranky cats aren't really a thing, to be honest. XD I've sure met my fair share of them in real life. 

Iguana sounds like something they could do, given the fact that Nat exists. lol I'm sure from this point on, they'll keep expanding more and more with each game, just like they do with pokemon. 

Turtle villagers would be awesome! (I'd love the option to dress them up like Ninja Turtles. Hahaha) 

A snake villager could be interesting, too. It's kind of funny to think of them curling around their tools to use them or wear shirts. It could be kind of cute in a way, even if it was awkward. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Everyone else who replied while I was responding: These all sound like such cute potential villagers! And Snooty definitely fits a lot of cats. Hahaha. I also used to have a dog that was definitely the Snooty type. She was queen of the house and she knew it.


----------



## Fletch (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahh, Nat is absolutely adorable <3 I wish I could keep him as a villager. 
And that Ninja Turtle idea is awesome, I would love that! 
I know right, I keep thinking and thinking how that would work XD I'd love to see it though, snakes are my favourite animal.

(speaking of which, Snake is one of my dreamies and my sister has Felicity for trade, she's asleep now but if you're interested I would talk to her tomorrow and pm you)


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

Fletch said:


> Ahh, Nat is absolutely adorable <3 I wish I could keep him as a villager.
> And that Ninja Turtle idea is awesome, I would love that!
> I know right, I keep thinking and thinking how that would work XD I'd love to see it though, snakes are my favourite animal.
> 
> (speaking of which, Snake is one of my dreamies and my sister has Felicity for trade, she's asleep now but if you're interested I would talk to her tomorrow and pm you)



He is pretty adorable, I admit. XD

Given how quickly villagers seem to trade shirts and such, though, I suppose their Ninja Turtle costumes probably wouldn't last long. Hahaha. Maybe they could at least keep the bandanas, though.

(Oh, I'd be happy to trade him, as long as I can get him to move out! That seems to be the difficult part of it. But if I can get him offering to move, I'd be more than pleased to make the trade!)


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 7, 2014)

speck would beee

****

there needs to be a "nervous" personality bc she is a ball of goddamn nerves

probably normal, though i feel she has more personality than that. just normals are the most nervous/anxious


----------



## Fletch (Sep 7, 2014)

True that XD my villagers keep changing to ugly clothes... 

(Just please don't try to make him move out before I talk to my sister  I'll pm you tomorrow about it!)


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm surprised there isn't a shy/nervous/anxious personality. To be honest, I would absolutely love something like that. I like doting over villagers and it would make you feel extra accomplished if the villager you were befriending/helping needed the reassurance. Ahhh, that would be too cute. I really want that now. Haha.

@Fletch - Yeah, mine do the same thing. Cookie just started moving around in town today and no less than 30 minutes later, she picked up a horrible t-shirt from one of my other villagers. XD;

(No prob! He hasn't mentioned moving yet. Though even if he did, they give a few days notice. I'll leave him be, but I'll let you know with a VM or something if he unexpectedly pings me for moving. I tend to have the worst luck, so I don't discount the possibility.)


----------



## Vile (Sep 8, 2014)

http://imgur.com/HlZB6FE

My cat, Sapphire (didn't name her), who I took in from a friend ill-equipped to care for her. I think Mitzi is a point-colored Siamese, so she's closest to her!

Sapphire would totally be a Lazy villager. Most of my friends say she acts like a dog because of a lot of her quirks, and since Lazy villagers seem to be quirky, it seemed to fit!


----------



## starlark (Sep 8, 2014)

Livvy, my hamster would be an uchi villager.
She's long haired and silver but with splodges of black around the place, but she's very tough and won't let anyone boss her around! However, she loves all my friends and family so she'd definitely be an Uchi!
She'd wear a natty shirt!

My sort-of dog that I'm coparenting would be:
Fergus, the jock/smug dog!
He's a Cairn Terrier, the Scottish ones with moustaches and bushy tails 
He'd have his eyes shut all the time as his eyebrows go over them but when he's shocked he'd open them to reveal no pupils, like Julian!
He'd have a long black coat and wear a tartan shirt.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 8, 2014)

My female hamster would be a normal villager, she would probably be..... Hmm I don't know who the normal hamsters are


----------



## Angira (Sep 8, 2014)

My Husky named Tundra would be a normal dog, hehe.


----------



## Mekan1 (Sep 8, 2014)

My Male cat Max would be a fat Lazy Idiot cat that chases milk caps and loves food. My female cat Piper would be Normal but very shy and cute


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 9, 2014)

My cat would be a snooty. And fat. I know all the cats have the same body type lmao but she's def not a little thing.


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a pomeranian. I think he would be a cranky lion.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

I always talk about this with my fam. I love this idea <3


Cici my snooty bunny would be Tiffany for sure, Cheyanne would be a normal bunny. Is there a normal bunny? She's a fluff ball so she kinda reminds me of vesta haha.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I always talk about this with my fam. I love this idea <3
> 
> 
> Cici my snooty bunny would be Tiffany for sure, Cheyanne would be a normal bunny. Is there a normal bunny? She's a fluff ball so she kinda reminds me of vesta haha.



There is a normal bunny! Just one. It's Coco.

But my gosh, you guys are really making me wish they let us create some of our own villagers. It would be so awesome to see people's pets brought to virtual life in such a cute way! There's already dozens in this thread I'd love to adopt in-game if I ever had the chance. Hahaha.


----------



## croagunk (Sep 10, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/fhslk1H.jpg

I think my dog would be either uchi or smug. She is very caring and all but she can be a bit on the snooty side. It's hard to decide! She kinda reminds me of Cherry a bit, but also a bit of Phil, and a hint of Blaire. She's a mix of villagers, i cant really put a label on her.

I like this thread a lot, all the pets sound adorable as villagers.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 10, 2014)

My puppy Zoe is a beagle, she's brown black and white and would no-doubt be peppy! 
& then my gerbil Bruce, he's light brown, since there's no gerbil characters, he'd be a lazy hamster. 
My sweeties aw.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

My female cat Cotton would prob be maybe a Normal or maybe even an Uchi white cat and also look a bit like Merry.Sometimes so caring but sometimes scratches me for no reason 

I used to have another cat,Ginger(RIP Ginger 2014-2014 He died in a car crash *sob*). If he were still alive,he would prob be a Jock and look like Katt maybe.He used to run around alot in my backyard


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

A smug horse named Julian. 'Nough said.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 10, 2014)

My dog would be lazy/smug.


Spoiler: Here's his puppy pic








He would wear a tan puffy vest.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 10, 2014)

My six month old puppy is a female named river. She is extremely hyperactive. She does not know the meaning of the word chill. She's pretty adorable though. Most of the time lol

She would be a dog. She would have sharp teeth and yet she would also have a nice smile. Okay, I have changed my mind. My crazy dog needs to be a wolf! She is very young so she is still learning that biting hurts. She tries not to but when she's playing she doesn't always look out for where her teeth will end up. Ouch!

So she would be a wolf. Probably a nice mint green wolf, or a pretty Tiffany blue wolf, only because that is my favorite color. She would have a sharp fangs, but because she is so interested in playing constantly, she would also be a peppy personality. She would look scary but be friendly.

I think she would also wear glasses.

I'm going to go ahead and just give her everything, like a house and clothes and everything else. Her house would be pale blue, does that even exist? Maybe her house would have a garden exterior. I don't care about the roof color, dark blue?

Her interior furniture would consist of the majority of the rococo set with a few plants and a fireplace thrown in. Her pet would be a fish, maybe a goldfish, or a cricket. 

I think River would want to wear the cake tank dress. I always wondered why the animals can't wear dresses?

Ok this was a fun topic


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow, I'm happy to see that people were getting into this! : ) I thought it would be a fun topic, so I'm glad that you guys are enjoying it - I love hearing about how you creatively interpret your own pets in the AC universe! It's really interesting. 

I'll have to take back my dog being a Peppy, lol. Peppy is female only, and he's definitely not female. Jock, I suppose, would fit him the best. His favorite thing in the world is going for walks and playing ball. He's very energetic. But he's kind of on the Smug side, too, so I'm torn. Ultimately, I think Jock fits better, though.

Since we're bringing up houses, I'll expand a little on that, too! Dante's house would be a white or cream color with a blue roof. And the interior would be the blue striped series, mostly, but to show his love for ball, there would be a basketball hoop and a ball catcher.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

I drew my guinea pigs as villagers x3






Here's what they look like IRL: [x]
Boo Boo has ruby overcast eyes, so they only look red in direct sunlight.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 11, 2014)

They're adorable! Seriously, such cute designs. I'd adopt them into my town in a heartbeat.

I was tempted to attempt drawing mine when I first opened this thread, but I suuuuuck at animals. Maybe for practice sometime.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> They're adorable! Seriously, such cute designs. I'd adopt them into my town in a heartbeat.
> 
> I was tempted to attempt drawing mine when I first opened this thread, but I suuuuuck at animals. Maybe for practice sometime.



Glad to know you would want to look after them, haha <3

Omigosh, do it! I suck at drawing animals, too, but having my pets as inspiration convinced me to try.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 13, 2014)

My dog would be a peppy
I used cookie to do this XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> My dog would be a peppy
> I used cookie to do this XD
> View attachment 67712



Aww, that's really cute!


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 13, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, that's really cute!


 Thank you ;-;
I really hope nintendo does a design-your-own villager soon- yours sounds cute ^w^

My only issue is that my dogs name is already in the game... Rosie. I guess if they did it, I'd have to call her 'Rose' (THEN I DO A DOCTOR WHO TOWN)


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Thank you ;-;
> I really hope nintendo does a design-your-own villager soon- yours sounds cute ^w^
> 
> My only issue is that my dogs name is already in the game... Rosie. I guess if they did it, I'd have to call her 'Rose' (THEN I DO A DOCTOR WHO TOWN)



It would be really awesome if they did! Customizing characters is really fun and they could bring a lot to the table with different types of villagers. It would probably still be limited, without a doubt, but at least having some options other than defaults would be great.

Haha, yeah, I imagine there would be a lot of pets (even of different types/kinds) running around with the same or similar names.  A lot of pet names are incredibly common.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 14, 2014)

I have two dogs. 

One of them is teeny tiny and doesn't even weight 2kg so she would probably fit best in either the hamster model or the squirrel model cus they're the only tiny ones apart from mice LOL. She'd be white with big black eyes and black spots all over like a dalmatians, her furniture style would totally be SLOPPY all the way and her personality would be peppy, cus that's how she is in real life, super friendly, silly and always wanting attention.

My other dog is a cross breed and she'd fit perfectly with the current dog mold. She'd be beige with wide tan spots all over her, light brown eyes and long brown lashes. I can totally imagine her furniture style being classic as she's much more mature than my other dog, probably with KK Chorale playing in the background. Her personality would be normal and she'd totally wear something soft pink like the natty tee. 

I wish there were villagers who looked like my dogs, it would be the best ;A;


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 15, 2014)

It'd probably be something like this:



Name: Tiger
Type: Lazy
Furniture: Modern Series
Catchphrase: "cat food"
Favourite Quote: "Get me some food, and we'll be best friends."


Name: Misty
Type: Cranky
Furniture: Ranch Series
Catchphrase: "dog bait"
Favourite Quote: "Curiosity didn't kill the cat, a dog did."

 i just edited some acnl pictures on MS paint


----------



## oiwa (Sep 15, 2014)

my female ferret would be normal vilager (shes so sweet~) and my male ferret would be a lazy villager.
they'd both have a sable ferret pattern, but my male ferret much darker than my female ferret


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahhh, I want to adopt all of them! 

And just imagine how fun it would be to talk to and interact with virtual representations of your own pets. They can't speak to us in real life, after all, and I think it would be really cute to have our virtual pets holding conversations with our character in the game. Kind of like an alternate universe or something. Hahaha.

...Man, I'm going to be really sad if they don't put this kind of customization in the next game now. (And it's not terribly likely, either, considering how many pre-made villagers they already have.)


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have any pets atm. 

But 

I'd like to see Venus the chimera cat as a villager.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 16, 2014)

mashedpotaties said:


> I don't have any pets atm.
> 
> But
> 
> I'd like to see Venus the chimera cat as a villager.



That would be really cool! Likewise, I love to see the half-husky/half-lab dog with the facial feature split, too. It'd be really interesting!


----------



## Umbvix (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmmm well all three would be cats, but they'd all be very different. 
Autumn would be a calico cat that's snooty, Kia would be a dilute calico that's normal, and Samoa would be kind of interesting looking since he's a Siamese mix...kind of brown with tabby points. And he would probably be a lazy villager.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Umbvix said:


> Hmmm well all three would be cats, but they'd all be very different.
> Autumn would be a calico cat that's snooty, Kia would be a dilute calico that's normal, and Samoa would be kind of interesting looking since he's a Siamese mix...kind of brown with tabby points. And he would probably be a lazy villager.



A kitty trio! Cute. : ) If they had a calico, or a persian cat in the game, I'd adopt them in a heartbeat. Especially a calico, since I loved that breed since I was a little girl. They're so pretty with their fur color patterns!


----------



## rose star (Sep 17, 2014)

My cat Jeffie would be a Cranky. He's mysterious and moody and strange! And really fat. XD

My boyfriend's cat Yoda, who is the fluffmaster (seriously he's fluffy as all hell) would be a Smug, probably. That jerk is so dang sweet and clingy and smug. He demands attention and meows so freaking much unless he is sitting on top of you and getting petted like crazy. He'd probably send creepy love letters like a Smug too.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 17, 2014)

I think my cat would be a smug villager.
He's very dramatic and spoiled, and he loves trying to play with other female cats~


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 17, 2014)

rose star said:


> My cat Jeffie would be a Cranky. He's mysterious and moody and strange! And really fat. XD
> 
> My boyfriend's cat Yoda, who is the fluffmaster (seriously he's fluffy as all hell) would be a Smug, probably. That jerk is so dang sweet and clingy and smug. He demands attention and meows so freaking much unless he is sitting on top of you and getting petted like crazy. He'd probably send creepy love letters like a Smug too.



Haha, it would certainly be odd receiving those types of letters from your very own pet. XD They sound like cuties, though!



dragonair said:


> I think my cat would be a smug villager.
> He's very dramatic and spoiled, and he loves trying to play with other female cats~



A lady cat's cat, huh? That definitely fits the smug villagers. And considering there's the least of them in the villager types, there's always room for more!


----------



## Rainmaker59 (Sep 17, 2014)

My large dog is German Shepard/Golden Retriever mix. He's all black with shaggy fur and a German Shepard body (and teeth). He'd be best represented by a black wolf. His personality would be lazy and his house would have the Sloppy items.

My small dog is a miniture fox terrier. She's definitely a peppy dog. She'd have the princess furniture in her house because she truly believes she is a princess.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Rainmaker59 said:


> My large dog is German Shepard/Golden Retriever mix. He's all black with shaggy fur and a German Shepard body (and teeth). He'd be best represented by a black wolf. His personality would be lazy and his house would have the Sloppy items.
> 
> My small dog is a miniture fox terrier. She's definitely a peppy dog. She'd have the princess furniture in her house because she truly believes she is a princess.



They both sounds super-adorable! The game definitely needs some more options for dog-types. But I suppose if they take that into account, they'd also have to consider it for cats, as well. (Not that I mind in the least if they'd add some of both!) I'm really hoping for some new options in upcoming games. It's pretty fun to think about what they could do.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 17, 2014)

My kitty, Desi, would probably look a lot like Purrl. She's a calico and I think she's pretty snooty.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Alyx said:


> My kitty, Desi, would probably look a lot like Purrl. She's a calico and I think she's pretty snooty.



Yay, more calicos! She sounds really cute. : ) I have a soft spot for snooty villagers.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 18, 2014)

My cat Midnight is definitely Snooty, she's a Russian Blue, she's fat, she likes to keep to herself, she needs her personal space, and she walks so feminie lol 

My cat Peanut is probably Uchi, shes a hyper little thing, even though she's a girl she acts like a male cat because IDK...she's just not girly like my other cat Midnight is. She's also a pain in my ass


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Tessie said:


> My cat Midnight is definitely Snooty, she's a Russian Blue, she's fat, she likes to keep to herself, she needs her personal space, and she walks so feminie lol
> 
> My cat Peanut is probably Uchi, shes a hyper little thing, even though she's a girl she acts like a male cat because IDK...she's just not girly like my other cat Midnight is. She's also a pain in my ass



Yay, more cat villagers! Ahh, I miss being able to have cats. I developed an allergy at an early age. 


That said, I suppose I could think up a villager for my old cat, too. Let's see...

Czar would be a black and white cat (mostly black but with white paws and white around the eyes and down part of the face). He would most definitely be a Smug villager and take pride in basically everything from himself to the house he owns. His housing interior would be something luxurious, maybe consisting of items from the Regal series. His style of dress would be the official style.


----------



## Kysska (Sep 19, 2014)

I posted her elsewhere but it fits in this thread as well, here's my squirrel "Cherry" and what I think her info would be!

View attachment 68528


*Species:* Squirrel
*Catchphrase:* "jitter" or "chuu"
*Gender:* Female
*Personality:* Peppy (because she is crazy energetic)
*Birthday:* August 1st


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

Kysska said:


> I posted her elsewhere but it fits in this thread as well, here's my squirrel "Cherry" and what I think her info would be!
> 
> View attachment 68528
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, I've always wanted a squirrel as a pet! How did you manage to own one? (adakfha, those catch phrases! Chuu cute! I'm melting =w= <333)


----------



## koolkat (Sep 19, 2014)

One of my cats is probally Oliva ^_^


----------



## Kysska (Sep 19, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Oh my gosh, I've always wanted a squirrel as a pet! How did you manage to own one? (adakfha, those catch phrases! Chuu cute! I'm melting =w= <333)



We actually found her as a baby after a severe thunderstorm here in Florida. There was no sign of the momma squirrel so we immediately went online and did a ton of research and raised her ourselves. She's 2 years old now and very healthy 

Here's a picture of the very first day we found her.



In all honestly though they are wild animals at heart and make terrible pets. I love her to pieces, don't get me wrong, but they are just much better off in the wild. Cherry is considered non-releasable because I made some mistakes raising her (She has zero fear of humans, cats, or dogs) so releasing her would be too dangerous.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have two bunnies and yes I could totally see them as being animal crossing villagers. The on,y difference is mine are flop-eared so they would not look like the bunnies in the game, but besides that my one bunny is pretty much an exact replica of Cole except she is a girl so maybe her name could be Collean in the game XD

My other bunny's name is Pumpkin, she is orangish brownish and would most definitely be a Lazy villager (even though she is a girl). She loves to eat and is rather fluffy so lazy would fit her perfectly!


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahhh! Squirrels and bunnies, too! The amount of cute adorable pets is almost too much! 

I'm glad that raising the squirrel worked out well for you, despite them being wild animals. I've heard similar stories about people keeping foxes as pets. They're meant to be wild and getting cooped up can often make them restless. That's good that she has you to look out for her, though! I've fed squirrels from the hand at my uncle's place years ago, but they weren't raised as pets---just wild ones that came to get the corn and things he offered to them. Friendly, but still kind of skittish. 

And floppy-eared bunnies are adorable! It's a shame they don't vary the looks and appearances of the villager animal types just a little bit more.


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

My cat Yoshi would be the smuggest cat in all of Animal Crossing. That or he would be the laziest since all he ever really wants is his next meal. xD


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 28, 2014)

My dog Mochi would be the laziest villager ever,
he'd probably talk about food all day :, D

My two turtles would be MAJOR jocks/nerds


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

My dog would essentially be Digsby


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

My cat Billy would make a great grumpy villager (even though she's a girl). Rolly, her son would make a great lazy villager since he was always sleeping and eating.  Billy was a gray cat with white feet and a white bib/belly and her son was a striped tabby.
My boxer Spice would make a wonderful Peppy villager too since she was always so energetic and happy. :')


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I have a snake called Bug, so that would make an interesting new species for the next ACNL...*cough* even though they don't have any paws/hands lol. Bug would definitely be a smug, he's very touchy feely and enjoys being with people, and likes to curl up inside ladies shirts when he gets tired.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhh, this thread lives again! ;-; Happy days~

But really, I just love reading about everyone's pets as villagers. And I'm really going to die of cute from all of these mental images of them. 

It would be pretty interesting if they make some new species in the next game. At first I thought snakes wouldn't be too far of a stretch, but then I remembered that they don't have legs or arms. XD;;; Could be interesting to see how they would solve that in the gameplay, though.

Thanks for sharing all of your cute little pet-to-villager tales and ideas, guys!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 15, 2014)

Ooooooo we have a fairly new puppy named Aiko; I feel she would be a Peppy Dog, her style would be pink from head to toe xD She really is this absolutely hyper little gal, She is a black w/ a little brown and white Miniature Pinscher. I think she would be such an adorable villager She seems attracted to pink objects lol.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 15, 2014)

My cat would definitely be Snooty. She's such a diva. Does not like to cuddle except on the occasions _she_ decides to sit on _you_. She's an orange tabby, so she doesn't really look like any of the villagers. Maybe Tabby minus the weird face.

The yellow labrador I grew up with definitely would have been Peppy.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooooo we have a fairly new puppy named Aiko; I feel she would be a Peppy Dog, her style would be pink from head to toe xD She really is this absolutely hyper little gal, She is a black w/ a little brown and white Miniature Pinscher. I think she would be such an adorable villager She seems attracted to pink objects lol.



Ahahaha. I couldn't help thinkign that she would get along famously with Cookie in-game (and as a bonus, Cookie is not only peppy and a dog, but she's pink!). She sounds super-cute, though. Would she have an all-pink furniture house?



MishMeesh said:


> My cat would definitely be Snooty. She's such a diva. Does not like to cuddle except on the occasions _she_ decides to sit on _you_. She's an orange tabby, so she doesn't really look like any of the villagers. Maybe Tabby minus the weird face.
> 
> The yellow labrador I grew up with definitely would have been Peppy.



Snooty definitely seems to fit a lot of cats with their general attitudes! They make cute villagers, though. I'd welcome more cats, even if we have a lot of them established in-game already. The lab puppy sounds adorable, too!


----------



## XIII (Oct 15, 2014)

My dog would be a Jock, definitely. More like a wolf than a dog, though.





And my kitty... Cranky. For sure.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

XIII said:


> My dog would be a Jock, definitely. More like a wolf than a dog, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, how cute! I like how you added a visual for it. Haha. Mine would look more like a wolf, too, except he's pure white. I like the shirt, though!


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 16, 2014)

My cat Skittles would be a snooty version of Kiki without the big smile or the stripey tail.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 16, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahahaha. I couldn't help thinkign that she would get along famously with Cookie in-game (and as a bonus, Cookie is not only peppy and a dog, but she's pink!). She sounds super-cute, though. Would she have an all-pink furniture house?
> 
> 
> 
> Snooty definitely seems to fit a lot of cats with their general attitudes! They make cute villagers, though. I'd welcome more cats, even if we have a lot of them established in-game already. The lab puppy sounds adorable, too!



Yes xD most definitely, perhaps the Lovely Series as I truly love her as many hearts are in that set She most certainly is quite the cutie


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 16, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> likes to curl up inside ladies shirts.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2014)

useyourdrill said:


> My cat Skittles would be a snooty version of Kiki without the big smile or the stripey tail.



Ahhh, Skittles is such a cute name! Would she wear the rainbow tee? XD Hahaha. Really, though, sounds adorable!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yes xD most definitely, perhaps the Lovely Series as I truly love her as many hearts are in that set She most certainly is quite the cutie



Aww, the lovely set does seem like a nice fit! The only other thing I could really think of for pink would be a princess set recolor or a gorgeous series recolor to pink.


----------



## Elise (Oct 18, 2014)

I have 2 dogs, a miniature schnauzer (Lily) and a golden retriever (Chester). I don't think there are any villagers that look like Lily but she would definitely be a peppy - overexcitable, immature and always craving attention. Chester would probably look like the male version of Goldie and would probably be a lazy - obsessed with food and sleeps a lot - I could also see him as a smug though because he's quite charming and super friendly. 

My cat who sadly just passed away would be a snooty for sure and would make such a pretty villager, she was a birman. She was very beautiful and well aware of this as well. She was also quite unfriendly sometimes and would always let you know when she wasn't happy about something.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've got a cute little rabbit called Charlie. He would probably be a jock (don't ask me why). He's white with black spots. For some reason I think he would wear something blue. I guess he would look like Rolf, except a bunny version of that


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 18, 2014)

Really cute topic idea! My dog would probably be a peppy villager,


----------



## theindiecity (Oct 18, 2014)

I actually modeled two of my villagers after my cats - here they are in real life (click for a picture). They're twin sisters named Sawyer and Finn. I think if they were actual in-game characters, they'd probably both wear black, since they're black cats. Sawyer would definitely be a prankster and Finn would be very caring and sweet, but also somewhat temperamental. I wish they really were villagers in my town!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm really going to die from the cuteness, guys. All of your cats and dogs and bunnies and everything else sound just TOO adorable. Ahhh, I would never have enough room in my town for all of them. I guess that's the only solace I can take in the fact that they'll probably never add "create-a-villager" to the series. It would be impossible to choose at this rate!


----------



## Effie (Oct 20, 2014)

I've got a Yorkie named Opie. Yorkies would be so cute.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 20, 2014)

I have an incredibly fat Maltese named DJ. I think we can all guess what his personality is.


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2014)

Max: A fluffy smug cat.
Chester: A light orange skinny cat that's a Jock.
Athena: A peppy


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

Effie said:


> I've got a Yorkie named Opie. Yorkies would be so cute.





Nanobyte said:


> I have an incredibly fat Maltese named DJ. I think we can all guess what his personality is.



I would LOVE it if they actually added in animal breeds. I know that's unlikely, as the amount of dog and cat breeds are horrendously extensive, but it's still a nice thought. As it is, it's a little bland that a lot of the villagers pretty much look a lot the same with some recolors and design changes. Not to say they're not unique, but I think it would be cool if they went a step further, you know? 

That' just my thoughts, anyway.



Star Fire said:


> Max: A fluffy smug cat.
> Chester: A light orange skinny cat that's a Jock.
> Athena: A peppy



They all sound adorable! X3


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 21, 2014)

My cat would be a black n brown lazy cat, he's house would be a total mess xD


----------



## iamthewalurs007 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lolly looks just like my cat Gizmo. Even though Gizmo is a boy, Lolly is still in my town.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

00jachna said:


> My cat would be a black n brown lazy cat, he's house would be a total mess xD



So, the sloppy furniture set? XD



iamthewalurs007 said:


> Lolly looks just like my cat Gizmo. Even though Gizmo is a boy, Lolly is still in my town.



Aww cute~! I almost got Whitney in my town just because she looked the most like my male dog. But as it is I feel like having two wolves already is enough. lol Maybe one day!


----------



## requiem (Oct 21, 2014)

my dog scout, is a golden retriever, and i think she would be peppy.  she thinks she's a human and she's extremely active and happy all the time.

my other dog, raisin, is soooper lazy and she loves to sleep, but she's really happy most of the time, so i'd peg her as a lazy villager.

both of my cats kewe and atticus would be smug villagers, they think they're all that and they just kind of hang out.


----------



## unintentional (Oct 21, 2014)

My Hamster, Scuttle, would be a lazy brown hamster (obviously) with a white belly.  His house would consist of items from the sloppy series and a few other random bits and bobs.
My Cat, Merlin, would be a lazy orange cat.  His house would also probably consist of the sloppy series (hey, what can I say, my pets are lazy (o3o) )


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 23, 2014)

My dog would be a peppy dog. She'll probably be like cookie.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm really going to die from the cuteness of everyone's villager-pets. (Also, feel more than free to post pictures of them too, if you want!)

And it seems like the sloppy series, as far as furniture sets go, are extremely popular for people's villager-pets. I guess a lot of people have sloppy/lazy animals. XD Not that it's much of a surprise. On the contrary, though, my dog is actually pretty neat and tidy, and extremely well-behaved.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 23, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, Skittles is such a cute name! Would she wear the rainbow tee? XD Hahaha. Really, though, sounds adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, the lovely set does seem like a nice fit! The only other thing I could really think of for pink would be a princess set recolor or a gorgeous series recolor to pink.




The Princess Series would be fantastically fit for her, she is after all; our princess xD


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a Calico kitty named Baby, I have a feeling she'd be a Snooty


----------



## SpoopyWoopy (Oct 23, 2014)

My dog Happy would be a cranky  He'd come with some sort of mustache, since he's a terrier x shihtzu, and angry eyebrows since he glares all the time. Not so happy, tbh, but definitely cranky.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> I have a Calico kitty named Baby, I have a feeling she'd be a Snooty



Cuuuuute! I love calicos. I'd definitely have one of my own if I wasn't allergic to cats. 



SpoopyWoopy said:


> My dog Happy would be a cranky  He'd come with some sort of mustache, since he's a terrier x shihtzu, and angry eyebrows since he glares all the time. Not so happy, tbh, but definitely cranky.



I really have to wonder why he was named Happy if he's not a very happy dog. Hahaha. That could be pretty ironic for a name for a Cranky villager.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Cuuuuute! I love calicos. I'd definitely have one of my own if I wasn't allergic to cats.



She's adorable! Now that I think of it more, they'd have to make a new personality for her... She's a very very grouchy kitty even though she's as pretty as she is! And I'm sorry to hear that you're allergic to cats!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> She's adorable! Now that I think of it more, they'd have to make a new personality for her... She's a very very grouchy kitty even though she's as pretty as she is! And I'm sorry to hear that you're allergic to cats!



Yeah, I almost would have called my dog a Peppy if he wasn't male. XD He fits into the Jock category, though, so I suppose it sort of works out. I'd like to think they'll expand on the personalities a bit more in future games, but who knows.

It does suck to be allergic to something I love (actually a developed allergy, since when I was really young, we had two cats I had no problems with, but over time the allergy developed and it got so bad that we had to get rid of them), but at least I'm not allergic to dogs, which I also love. I can't have it all, but I can have half of it, at least. lol


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 24, 2014)

My orange cat would probably look like Moe with the markings on the side of her face all crazy and everywhere.  She'd probably be like peppy or Uchi because she always gets what she wants. Don't know how but she does.... suckers it out of me lol.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> My orange cat would probably look like Moe with the markings on the side of her face all crazy and everywhere.  She'd probably be like peppy or Uchi because she always gets what she wants. Don't know how but she does.... suckers it out of me lol.



Awww, she sounds very adorable! (I admit I had to go and look up Moe, first, since that wasn't a villager I'm familiar with by name yet. Hahaha.)

And my dog is like that, too. He knows just how to be cute/act cute to get what he wants. He literally follows the same patterns once he gets something out of it.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gosh I have a lot of pets...but I know my sister and I have talked about this before...

*My dog Wookie (Pembroke Welsh Corgi) would be a cranky. He's super adorable and sweet but he's very vocal and likes to play rough and be in charge.*


Spoiler








*My dog Duchess (toy poodle) is absolutely 100% peppy. She's the most energetic and playful dog that I know, but she's also a really good and loyal friend *


Spoiler







*My dog Mila (black German Shepard) would be an Uchi, but have the less-confident personality of a Normal.*


Spoiler







*My dog WeeMan (mix) would definitely be a smug. He has his side of him that loves to stay outside all day and patrol for and hunt little things. But when he's inside he's always flicking his little tail and loves to snuggle up to you and have you give him love/attention as much as possible.*


Spoiler







*My bird Tiger (African Grey Parrot) would probably be a smug, he's pretty lovey toward my dad but he also has a bit of an attitude, as well as a good sense of humor.*


Spoiler







*My cat Chester (grey tabby) would probably be a lazy. I mean, he's an indoor cat and he thinks he has to eat 10 times a day. But he's really sweet and a great cuddle-buddy *


Spoiler







*I'll do my dog Murphy (yellow lab) as well, who we lost about two months ago. I think he would've been cranky/lazy. He was a pretty old dog (another adopt, so we didn't have him as a puppy, he was already old when we got him), he laid around a lot but liked to bark, swim and play rough when he had the energy.*


Spoiler


----------



## tinyfire (Oct 25, 2014)

My dog Allie would totally be a peppy villager. She's a tiny, shrill-barker and a maltipoo(maltesexpoodle) and although she isn't the ...smartest, necessarily,  she's a sweetheart.


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 26, 2014)

I no longer have pets, but I feel like my hamster Tarzan would've been a smug, my hamster Bixy would've been a jock, Henry (also a hamster) also would've been a smug and Boba (again, a hamster) would have been a normal c:


----------



## NewLeaf01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mine is like Purrl. Just snooty and adorable. But se would have a bushy tail and big eyes and lots of fur and a different collar.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 9, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> My Hamster, Scuttle, would be a lazy brown hamster (obviously) with a white belly.  His house would consist of items from the sloppy series and a few other random bits and bobs.
> My Cat, Merlin, would be a lazy orange cat.  His house would also probably consist of the sloppy series (hey, what can I say, my pets are lazy (o3o) )



I now introduce Spaghetti, the peppy gerbil.  She's mainly white with a few splotches of light brown.  Her eyes would be Dark red.  She would use "sniffchoo" as a catchphrase (because when she cuddles in my hair, she tends to sneeze due to my shampoo, which I try to find alternatives to but so far no luck :c)

I will be drawing my cuties soon <3

(and Scuttle will now be a ghost hamster, rip <3)




Spoiler: Merlin









Spoiler: Scuttle









Spoiler: Spaghetti







I used Punchy, Clay, and Soleil as bases c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a pet rat so he would look best as a mouse villager. His name is Rascal and his personality would DEFINITELY be lazy. He's white with brown patches. His catchphrase would be "bruxbrux" (bruxing is a rat's way of purring) and he would probably wear something basic and boyish. His house would definitely be the sloppy set, that guy tears his cage up and scatters stuff everywhere!


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I have Purrl in my town just because she reminds me of my kitty, Destiny.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

I always imagined my old dog Bandit (RIP 1998-2009) as a cranky/jock villager, that dog is like both hyper and cranky at the same time.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 19, 2014)

I actually designed a villager based on my cat, Dorothy. She'd be a peppy kitty with the catchphrase of 'scritch' because of her tendency to claw at doors.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 19, 2014)

My two cats would probably be cranky and the other lazy lol.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

My cat Jack would be a lazy villager for sure c:


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

I _will _be getting a Pembroke Welsh Corgi--I think if they had a dog villager that looked like a corgi I would *just die* ^^; as far as personality, I'm not sure because I haven't met him yet, but they are active and happy dogs--maybe a mix between a lazy and a jock? Or like a male peppy ^^


----------

